# Das Streben nach Erlösung



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

_Schlacht um Eiskrone..._

_Krieg. Ganz Azeroth befindet sich in Aufruhr und blutigen Gemetzeln. Verzweifelt versuchen der Argentumkreuzzug, die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge, die Allianz und die Horde sich einen Weg durch die untoten Armeen zur Eiskronezitadelle zu bahnen, doch die Lage scheint aussichtslos, seit Monaten kämpfen die verschiedenen Streitkräfte in Eiskrone um jeden Zentimeter Land. Jeder versucht seinen eigenen Weg zu gehen, Friedensverhandlungen des Argentumkreuzzuges werden vom sturköpfigen König Varian Wrynn immer wieder abgelehnt.

Die Ritter der schwarzen Klinge haben erkannt das sie nicht länger in den Reihen ihrer ursprünglichen Völker erwünscht sind. Auch sie kämpfen zwischen den Fronten. Als ob das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, werden sowohl die Horde, als auch die Allianz auch noch von innen heraus infiltriert. Der Fall Kel'Thuzads konnte den Kult der Verdammten nicht vollständig zerschlagen.

Während in Eiskrone jeder Mann zählt, verschwenden Allianz und Horde ihre Kräfte in vereinzelten Scharmützeln überall in Nordend. Eine schwere Zeit und alles droht ins Wanken zu geraten, alle setzen ihre Hoffnung in Tirion Fordring, den neuen Aschenbringer.

Zwar wurde der Lichkönig durch die Vergangenen Taten Tirions und den Helden der "Gemeinschaft des Lichtes", die von einem Menschenkrieger namens Anduril geleitet wird, stark geschwächt, doch besiegen konnte es ihn nicht. Anduril galt als Held unter den Völkern Azeroth, zusammen mit seinen Gefährten hat er die Welt mehr als nur einmal vor ihrem sicheren Untergang bewahrt. Er war der, der üble Mächte, wie den schwarzen Drachenschwarm, die Alten Götter oder Kil'jaeden von dieser Welt abgewehrt hatte. Doch auch bei Anduril schwand langsam aber sicher die Hoffnung auf einen Sieg. Es konnten zwar einzelne Siege gegen den Lichkönig errungen werden, doch der Preis für diese Siege war hoch. Zwei große Helden der Allianz und der Horde sind im Kampf gestorben als sie versuchten sich einen anderen Weg zur Zitadelle des Lichkönigs zu bahnen. Lord Fordragan und ... , beide waren gefallen. Mittlerweile waren die Streitkräfte der Horde und der Allianz entmutigt. frierend und voller Angst jederzeit getötet und wiedererweckt zu werden, versuchten sie sich verzweifelt gegen die untoten Armeen zu behaupten. Wer sollte ihnen neue Hoffnung geben ? Würde Arthas wirklich gewinnen ?
Anduril war Eines klar: Der Sieg müsste bald davongetragen werden, sonst würde die Geißel die Oberhand gewinnen und Azeroth wäre für immer verloren..._

Tirion sah Anduril verwundert an. Anduril saß gedankenverloren vor seinem Zelt im momentanen Hauptquartier des Argentumkreuzzuges. &#8222;Anduril, ist alles in Ordnung ?", fragte Tirion ihn besorgt und ging noch im gleichen Moment auf Anduril zu.

Anduril zuckte kurz zusammen bevor er antwortete: &#8222; Tirion, mein Freund, was denkst du ? Sind wir dem Lichkönig wirklich gewachsen ? Unsere Streitkräfte verlieren die Hoffnung, den Mut, sie frieren und zittern auf dem eisigen Dach der Welt, ich weiss nicht was ich noch sagen soll um ihnen neuen Mut zu schenken...".

Tirion senkte langsam den Kopf und schloss dabei die Augen, er kniete vor Anduril und legte ihm seine Hand auf die Schulter, Stille, dann begann Tirion zu sprechen: &#8222;Wir dürfen die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, wenn wir unseren Glauben an das Licht verlieren, verlieren wir auch den Krieg." Er erhob seinen Kopf und sah Anduril ernst an. &#8222;Wir werden Arthas seiner gerechten Strafe zukommen lassen, er wird für all das bezahlen was er getan hat, wir müssen ihn einfach besiegen..., wir müssen einfach, wir sind es all jenen Schuldig die Tag für Tag ihr Leben im Kampf gegen die Geißel lassen."

&#8222;Es tut mir Leid Tirion", entgegnete Anduril nach einem Moment der Stille, &#8222; Ich verliere zu schnell den Glauben, ich hätte nicht daran zweifeln dürfen, bitte verzeih mir." &#8222;Ich mache dir keine Vorwürfe mein Freund, es sind harte Zeiten in denen wir Leben, antwortete Tirion."

&#8222;Das ist wohlwahr", Anduril nickte zustimmend. &#8222;Ich werde zurück zur Front fliegen, meine Gefährten und unsere Anhänger halten dort tapfer die Stellung, wir müssen entscheiden wie wir weiter vor gehen, wenn uns nicht bald Etwas einfällt, könnte Alles verloren sein." Tirion nickte Anduril zu.

Anduril wollte sich gerade umdrehen, da hielt Tirion ihn plötzlich an der Schulter fest. "Es gibt da noch Etwas worüber ich mit dir reden muss, der Aschenbringer...das Schwert...ich, es...es spricht zu mir."

"Es spricht zu dir ?!" schrie Anduril schon fast. "Nicht so laut, du bist der Erste dem ich es anvertraue und das aus gutem Grund. Es spricht zu mir, es hat eine wunderschöne Stimme, eine weibliche Stimme, die von sich behaupte, sie sei die Verkörperung des Lichtes.." "Die Verkörperung des Lichtes sagst du ? Anduril schaute ungläubich drein. "Ich habe es zuerst auch nicht geglaubt, aber ihre Stimme, so voller Liebe und Hoffnung, jedes mal wenn ich ihre Stimme höre, fühlt es sich an als würde ich im Licht selbst baden, obwohl es immer nur zusammenhangslose Wortfetzen sind die man versteht und das ist noch nicht Alles..es gibt da Etwas was du erfahren musst Anduril..." "Und das wäre ?" antworte Anduril hastig. "Sie oder Es erwähnt immer häufiger deinen Namen in Verbindung mit Worten wie der Auserwählte, oder mein geliebter Sohn!" "WAS?!" Anduril war sichtlich geschockt. "Diese Stimme spricht über mich ? Auserwählter ? Und wieso nennt sie oder es mich Sohn ? Was hat das zu bedeuten Tirion ?!"

"Ich weiss es nicht, Anduril...ohne dir weh zu tun, aber du weisst das du nie Eltern hattest, du tauchtest damals einfach in Nordhain auf und botest deine Hilfe an, keiner weiss wo du herkommst, du weisst es ja selber nichtmal." Anduril stand gedankenverloren vor Tirion und schien durch ihn hindurchzustarren. "Ich sollte jetzt besser gehen Tirion, bis irgendwann."

Anduril zückte ein seltsames Horn und blies hinein, kurz darauf erschien ein Drache des roten Drachenschwarms in der Ferne und schnellte in die Tiefe in Richtung Anduril. Der Drache war noch nicht ausgewachsen und dennoch hatte er bereits eine enorme Größe. Durch die purpurroten, robusten Schuppen die durch das wenige Sonnenlicht leicht glänzten, prallte der eisige Wind und der Schnee von dem Drachen ab, es schien so als ob ihm diese Temperaturen überhaupt Nichts ausmachen würden, aufgrund dieser Tatsache konnte er wahrscheinlich auch problemlos in solchen Gebieten fliegen. Kiltrazu war der Name des Drachen, Anduril hatte ihn im Nexuskrieg vor dem blauen Drachenschwarm gerettet, während dieser von den Blauen grausam gefoltert wurde und seit jenem Tag, sind beide sehr gute Freunde, sie haben bereits viele Abenteuer zusammen erlebt und wo der eine war, war der andere nicht weit weg. Mit einem gekonnten Sprung schwang sich Anduril auf den Drachen, der im Sturzflug an ihm vorbeiflog und dabei den Schnee unter sich aufwirbelte.

"Nun warte doch einen Moment Anduril!" rief Tirion. Doch Anduril schenkte ihm keine Beachtung. Schon immer hatte er schwer damit zu kämpfen gehabt, das er nicht weiss wer er eigentlich ist oder wo er eigentlich herkommt. Damals hatte er sich von seinen inneren Gefühlen leiten lassen und den Völkern der Allianz geholfen wo er konnte, irgendwann Gründete er die Gemeinschaft des Lichtes. Dies geschah Aufgrund der Tatsache, das er der einzigste Krieger schien, der trotzdem über enorme Lichtkräfte verfügte, die er aber nur unkontrolliert einsetzen konnte. Meistens wurden sie in todesnahen Situationen freigesetzt. Seit jeher suchte Anduril sein Schicksal. Was hatte es nur mit dieser Stimme auf sich ? Anduril wollte nicht länger darüber nachdenken, er hatte Wichtigeres zu tun.

Mit einer enormen Geschwindigkeit flog Kiltrazu in Richtung Frontlinie. &#8222;Schön dich wieder zu sehen Kiltrazu", Anduril war sehr erfreut Kiltrazu wieder zu treffen und klopfte ihm ein paar mal auf den Hals. &#8222;Es ist lange her Anduril, ich freue mich ebenfalls," antwortete Kiltrazu und lies ein leichtes Flammen in seinen Augen aufblitzen.

Nach einem langen Flug erreichten sie endlich die Allianzfront, ein Bild des Grauens bot sich Anduril und Kiltrazu da. Überall kämpften Untote gegen Draenei, Nachtelfen, Gnome, Zwerge und Menschen. Auch einige Orks und Tauren befanden sich unter den Kämpfern, da der Argentumkreuzzug Unterstützung entsandt hatte. Die Situation sah verzweifelt aus, überall hörte man die qualvollen Schreie von sterbenden Soldaten, die Luft war voll davon. Riesige Fleischkonstrukte stürmten ohne Nachlass auf die Front zu und zerquetschten ihre Feinde unter ihren gigantischen Füßen. Frostwyrms flogen durch die Lüfte und spuckten Frostwellen auf die tapferen Kämpfer der Allianz welche daraufhin elendig erfroren. Andere stürmten gen Boden und krallten sich mehrere ihrer Feinde und flogen mit ihnen hoch in die Luft, manche erfroren dabei durch die Kälte, andere wurden von dem Wyrm in der Luft zerfleischt oder in die Tiefe geworfen. Ein schrecklicher Anblick. Massenweise von hirnlosen, stinkenden Zombies wandelnden umher und verbreiteten überall ihren Gestank. Ghule rannten auf die Front zu und explodierten, Körperteile flogen durch die Luft, der Boden war voll von Blut und Schleim, sowie eine schier unendlichen Anzahl von verschiedenen Körperteilen und Organen. Aus der Entfernung feuerten Seuchenkatapulte, die Körperteile von einstigen Allianzkämpfern auf die Reihen der Allianz ab, es war ein regelrechter Hagel aus Körperteilen und Blut.

Egal welchen Tot man auf diesem Schlachtfeld sterben würde, er würde grausam sein.

Die Angst war den Kämpfern ins Gesicht geschrieben, keiner wollte auf diese Art und Weise sterben. Mit riesigen Balisten schoss die Allianz gigantische Bolzen auf die umherfliegenden Wyrms, doch ihre Anzahl wollte nicht enden. Zwerge und Gnome warfen den Untoten einen Hagel aus Bomben und Granaten entgegen, die Erde erzitterte immer wieder auf Neue und war voll von Schlaglöchern. Überall waren die Männer in Gefechte mit Skelleten oder Totenbeschwörern verwickelt und immer wieder diese nicht enden wollenden grausamen Schreie die durch die Luft hallten. Kiltrazu hatte große Schwierigkeiten den Frostwyrms auszuweichen.

Er landete in den Reihen der Allianz und noch bevor Anduril absteigen konnte, hatte er bereits seine Gefährten um sich. Den grimmigen Zwerg Magnul, ein Spezialist, wenn es darum geht Rätsel zu lösen, die wunderhübsche Nachtelfin Linduria, eine der Besten Priesterinnen die das Volk der Nachtelfen zu bieten hat und eine heimliche Verehrerin von Anduril, den verrückten und Durchgeknallten Gnom Wisix, der ein Profi ist wenn es darum geht etwas in die Luft zu jagen und die ehrenhafte Draenei Ultrina, eine bisher nur von Thrall übertroffene Schamanin, ihr sagte man nach ihre Wurzeln sind bis auf einen uralten sehr mächtigen Schamanen zurückzuführen der gemeinsam mit den Orks in Draenor zu Urzeiten zusammen den Schamanismus lehrte. Doch sie selbst wusste Nicht viel über ihre Vergangenheit.

Zusammen bildeten sie die Führung der Gemeinschaft des Lichtes" und sie alle waren Offiziere, mit ganz unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten. Sie hatten bereits viele Abenteuer überstanden und durch Kombination ihrer Fähigkeiten die Welt mehr als nur einmal vor großem Unheil bewahrt.

Linduria stürmte sofort auf Anduril zu und umarmte ihn feste, die anderen begrüßten ihn ebenfalls und waren sehr froh über Andurils Ankunft. &#8222;Wir sollten keine Zeit verlieren und zu Varian Wrynn gehen damit wir die Lage besprechen können, er befindet sich dort hinten im Zelt", behauptete Magnul.

Sie betraten das Zelt und was sie erblickten musste war ein völlig am Boden zerstörter König, dem die Verzweiflung ins Gesicht geschrieben war. Bevor jemand etwas ernsthaftes sagen konnte, grinste Wisix breit und scherzte: &#8222; Hey Königleinchen, nicht so ein Gesicht ziehen, schickt das die Umstände hier schon so traurig sind." Er kicherte leise und kurz darauf bekam er einen harten Knall auf den Hinterkopf durch die Schamanin Ultrina. &#8222;Kannst du nicht einmal ernst bleiben, Wisix ?" Sie warf ihm einen wütenden Blick zu.

&#8222;Jaja, ist ja gut, ich wollte nur etwas Stimmung verbreiten", entgegnete Wisix, leicht genervt. &#8222;Leute ich bitte euch, die Lage ist ernst, lasst uns endlich Anfangen," entgegnete Anduril mit erhobener Stimme. Neben Varian befanden sich auch die anderen Anführer der Allianz in dem Zelt, Jaina war ebenfalls anwesend und versuchte immer noch vergebens Varian davon zu überzeugen mit der Horde zu kooperieren, was Varian aber immer wieder sofort ablehnte.

&#8222;Nun denn, wie ist die Lage hier draußen, Jaina ?" Anduril kam schnell zur Sache. Ohne zu zögern Begann Jaina zu berichten: &#8222;Wir befinden uns zurzeit im Nordosten von der Eiskronenzitadelle, wir sind also nicht sonderlich weit von der Zitadelle entfernt wie ihr sehen könnt", Jaina deutete auf die Karten die vor ihr auf einem Tisch ausgebreitet war.

&#8222; Den meisten Widerstand, den wir bekommen kommt aus dem Süden direkt von der Eiskronenzitadelle, die Bombenflugzeuge der Gnome kümmern sich zurzeit um Untoten Armeen hinter uns und können sie gut in Schach halten. Direkt im Nordwesten befindet sich die Front der Horde die von uns getrennt ebenfalls alleine gegen die Untoten kämpft weil eine gewisse Person hier zu stur ist um zu kooperieren," Jaina warf Varian einen wütenden Blick zu, dem Varian allerdings keinerlei Beachtung schenkte. &#8222; Laut aktuellen Informationen geht es der Horde momentan nicht viel besser als uns, auch sie haben hohe Verluste zu beklagen.

Der Argentumkreuzzug hat sich auf beide Fronten aufgeteilt, Tirion leitet von der Argentumvorhut aus die Befehle über die Truppen. Dem Kreuzzug gelang es ursprünglich einen kleinen Trupp in den Hof vor der Zitadelle zu schuckeln, dieser wurde gestern aber vollkommen ausgelöscht." Jaina zuckte kurz zusammen bevor sie fortfuhr, &#8222;Direkt im Norden der Eiskronenzitadelle befinden sich zurzeit die Todesritter der Schwarzen Klinge, also direkt zwischen der Horde und Allianzfront. Obwohl sie den Untoten zahlenmäßig extrem Unterlegen sind, scheinen sie Tatsächlich auchnoch vorzurücken. Wir haben also im Grunde eine geradeliniege Front, die sich aber in 3 Fraktionen spaltet, was die Sache unnötig kompliziert macht. Die Zitadelle und ein großes Gebiet davor befinden sich also noch fest im Griff des Lichkönigs und anstatt vorzurücken, scheinen wir bald zurückweichen zu müssen. Das Gebiet hinter uns ist durch unsere beiden Luftschiffe und die Bomber fest im Griff. Soviel zur aktuellen Lage."

&#8222;Verstehe", antwortete Anduril, &#8222; Wir befinden uns also in einer Art Patt - Situation, welche sich aber wohl bald auflösen wird. Wenn die Untoten in diesem Maße weiter angreifen, ist es nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit bis wir überrannt werden." &#8222; Die Nachtelfen werden solange die Stellung halten wie es möglich ist, wir sind fest entschlossen die Geißel zu besiegen," Tyrande versuchte Anduril Mut zu machen. Velen nickte zustimmend: &#8222; Selbiges gilt auch für die Draenei, das Licht wird uns zum Sieg führen."

&#8222; Das mag ja alles schön und gut sein, aber es wird uns Nichts nützen lange durchzuhalten, wir müssen einen Weg finden, dem Ganzen ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten, sonst sind wir verloren," entgegnete Magni mit bedrückter Stimme. &#8222; Varian, willst du nicht auch mal was dazu sagen?" Magni warf Varian einen ernsten Blick zu.

&#8222;Hört ihr die Schreie ? Seht ihr wie brutal unsere Leute dadraußen abgeschlachtet werden ? Diese Untoten kennen keinerlei Gefühle, sie sin.." Anduril stemmte beide Hände auf den Tisch, wodurch ein lauter Knall entstand und Varian unterbrochen wurde. &#8222;Was soll dieses Geschwätz Varian ? Was würde dein Volk denken, wenn sie ihren König so reden hören würden! Erinnerst du dich nicht mehr an damals? Fordragans Opfer ? Alextrazas Worte? Du wolltest der Phönix sein, der aus der Asche wieder aufsteigt, du wolltest deinem Volk neuen Mut machen und ich weiss verdammt noch mal das du es immer noch willst! Lass dein Herz nicht von der Angst verderben, das ist nicht der Varian den ich kenne," Anduril schrie mittlerweile. &#8222;Wir gehen jetzt besser, wir brauchen Krieger mit Mut und Entschlossenheit für den Sieg." Daraufhin verlies Anduril das Zelt, seine Gefährten folgten ihm.

&#8222;Er hat Recht, vielleicht bin ich schwach geworden," sprach Varian mit leiser Stimme. &#8222;Nein, widersprach Magni ihm rasch, nimm dir Andurils Worte zu Herzen, du bist nicht so! Sei unser Phönix! Lass Fordragans Opfer und all die zahllosen Leben die ausgelöscht wurden nicht vergebens sein, lass uns diesen Untotenabschaum endlich aus der Welt vertreiben!" Magnis Augen funkelten vor Entschlossenheit. Varian erhob sich. &#8222;Du hast Recht, lass uns diesen Untotenabschaum endlich aus dieser Welt schaffen und wenn wir dafür Alles opfern müssen!"

Magni lachte laut: &#8222; Haha, das ist doch der Varian den ich kenne, lass uns nach draußen gehen, schenken wir unseren Männern neuen Mut!" Varian nickte. Er rannte nach draußen und lies einen lauten Schrei los: &#8222;Mitglieder der Allianz, Anhänger des Kreuzzuges, lasst euer Herz nicht wie meines von Furcht erfüllen! Lasst euren Mut nicht erlischen! Wir müssen uns den Untoten entgegenwerfen und sie endgültig aus dieser Welt vertreiben! Für unsere Familien, für die Toten, für unsere Heimat, für die Allianz!" Varian selbst begann sich in den Kampf zu stürzen, die anderen Anführer folgten ihm.

Anduril grinste, als er in der Ferne den Schlachtruf Varians vernahm: &#8222; Hat es also doch etwas bewirkt. Wir werden Arthas besiegen, ich weiss es einfach! Ich werde zurück zur Argentumvorhut fliegen und Tirion davon berichten das unsere Truppen neuen Mut gefasst haben, wir müssen Arthas jetzt besiegen, jeder andere Zeitpunkt wäre zu spät, seit Monaten bewegen wir uns auf der Stelle und kämpfen hier gegen Untote, wir müssen endlich die Wurzel des ganzen Übels ziehen. Helft ihr in der Zeit auf dem Schlachtfeld aus, helft Varian die Untoten zurückzudrängen. Ich mobilisiere den Rest unserer Gemeinschaft."

Alle nickten zustimmend, Anduril flog daraufhin auf Kiltrazus Rücken in Richtung Argentumvorhut um Tirion und den Rest seiner Truppen zu informieren. Er war davon überzeugt, das nurnoch ein geballter Angriff voller Macht den Sieg bringen könnte.

&#8222;Na worauf warten wir noch, lasst uns etwas Spaß haben und ein paar Untote schlachten, pro Ghul ein Bier, Fleischriesen drei Bier und die Frostwyrms bringen 5 Bier, na was sagt ihr ?!" Magnul gab ein herzhaftes Lachen von sich. Alle starrten ihn verwundert an. "Zwerge...nur saufen im Kopf" entgegnete Linduria." "Ach..niemand von euch versteht die Gefühle eines Zwerges, ist ja auch egal auf in dem Kampf Freunde!" Magnul stürmte, dicht gefolgt von den Anderen in Richtung Front.

Während die Allianz und auch die Horde die Front Millimeter um Millimeter nach vorne verlagern konnten, war Anduril mittlerweile in der Argentumvorhut angekommen und hatte Tirion und die Anhänger der Gemeinschaft des Lichtes von Allem berichtet. &#8222; Anduril, ich finde es einfach unglaublich, vor Kurzem standen wir noch kurz vor einer Niederlage und alleine durch deine Worte wurde der Mut unserer Streitkräfte so enorm gestärkt, das wir nun im Vormarsch sind, du überrascht mich immer wieder aufs Neue. Lass uns sofort zur Front aufbrechen. Heute ist der Tag endlich gekommen an dem wir es Arthas heimzahlen werden."

Gerade als Tirion und Anduril aufsatteln wollten, geschah etwas womit wohl keiner gerechnet hatte.

Plötzlich standen die Tuskarr in voller Kriegsmontur vor Tirion und Anduril. Tirion und Anduril schauten drein wie begossene Pudel. Ohne auf den Grund des Gesichtausdrucks von Tirion und Anduril einzugehen, begann der Häuptling der Tuskarr zu sprechen: &#8222; Wir Tuskarr wollen auch kämpfen, der Lichkönig hat uns fast Alles genommen, die Göttin des Meeres sagte einst zu uns, wir sollen bleiben und unserem Feind ins Auge sehen. Wir werden unser Land verteidigen und wenn wir dabei untergehen, so möge dies unser Schicksal sein !"

Anduril grinste übers ganze Gesicht, er antwortete: &#8222; Ihr seid wahrlich in unserem Kampf gegen den Lichkönig willkommen, die zusätzliche militärische Unterstützung wird unseren Reihen gut tun." Mit einer Unterstützung dieser Art hätte er als Letztes gerechnet.

Anduril schickte die Tuskarr in Richtung Front, Tirion tat dasselbe mit seinen Streitkräften, alles spitzte sich auf eine finale alles entscheidende Schlacht zu. Als Letzte wollten nun auch Tirion und Anduril aufbrechen, doch Kiltrazu flog nicht los. &#8222;Was hast du Kiltrazu ? Wir müssen zur Front", sprach Anduril hastig. &#8222;Bitte flieg bei Tirion mit, ich muss...noch etwas erledigen...", entgegnete Kiltrazu ihm. &#8222; Etwas erledigen ? Dafür ist jetzt keine zeit Kiltrazu!" &#8222;Vertrau mir einfach Anduril, flieg bei Tirion mit, ich werde nachkommen." &#8222;Na schön, ich habe dir immer vertraut und es nie bereut, wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld, mein treuer Freund."

Anduril winkte Kiltrazu noch nach, als dieser im Wolkenmeer verschwand. Tirion und Anduril machten sich gemeinsam auf einem Hippogryphen in Richtung Front auf. Dort ging es im Moment alles andere als rosig zu, die Schlacht war im vollen Gange, überall hörte man Schüsse, Explosionen und Klingen aufeinander prallen. Mittlerweile trafen auch Anduril und Tirion ein und mit einem Schlachtruf stürzten sich beide in den Kampf, die Untoten wichen Stück für Stück zurück. Trotzdem gab es hohe Verluste.

Die Schlacht tobte, überall wurde gekämpft, plötzlich bebte die Erde, zuerst dachte jeder es seien die Bomben und Granaten, doch dieses Beben war stärker und dann sahen sie sie. Gigantische Knochenskellete die so groß waren, das sie den Himmel verdeckten, bei sich trugen sie gigantische Äxte. Bevor die Streitkräfte der Allianz überhaupt erst richtig realisieren konnte das diese Dinger wirklich echt sind, holte das erste Skellet zum Schlag aus und auf einen Schlag wurden 80 Leben ausgelöscht. Die zerfetzten Leichen flogen durch die Luft und erneut brach ein Regen aus Blut und Körperfetzen über die Streitkräfte der Allianz herein, noch während die ersten Opfer durch die Luft flogen wurden die Nächsten durch die gewaltige Axt grausam getötet, Köpfe und durchgetrennte Körper lagen überall auf den Boden, wo man hinsah, viele Kämpfer ertrugen es nicht länger und vielen in Ohnmacht oder übergaben sich. Es war der grausamste Anblick den man sich vorstellen kann.


Drängt sie zurück! Weicht nicht vor ihnen! Streckt sie Nieder! Die Riesenskelette setzten den Allianzstreitkräften schwer zu. Gerade wollten sie zurückweichen, da erschallte ein Horn, eine Schattenhafte Gestalt auf einem Wolf war in der Ferne zu erkennen, er kam näher, noch näher, dann erkannte man ihn, es war niemand geringeres als Thrall. Dann wurden hinter Thrall viele Schatten sichtbar, es war die Horde! In einem riesigen Gebrüll aus Wut und Zorn stürmten sie auf die Untoten Scharen zu, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, ohne Furcht mit erhobenen Äxten und lautem Gebrüll. Der Angriff kam für die Untoten extrem überraschend, eine großer Teil der Untoten wurde unter der gewaltigen Macht des Hordenangriffes einfach niedergerannt. Noch bevor sich die Staubwolke der Wolfreiter gelegt hatte, folgten Tauren, Blutelfen, die Verlassenen und die Trolle welche zu Fuß wütend angerannt kamen. Der Angriff hatte wie es von der Horde zu erwarten ist, eine enorme Macht.

Die Untoten gerieten allmählich in eine gewisse Panik, sie verloren tatsächlich immer mehr die Kontrolle über die Situation, inzwischen waren auch die Resttruppen des Kreuzzuges und die Tuskarr eingetroffen. Auch die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge sind bis kurz vor die Eiskronenzitadelle vorgedrungen, die Streitkräfte standen nun direkt vor Arthas Toren.

Die Horde und Allianz begann damit ihre Belagerungsmaschinen auszurichten und feuerbereit zu machen, doch plötzlich, erhallte ein lautstarkes Lachen über das Schlachtfeld. Arthas selbst stand auf der Mauer seiner Zitadelle.

Er lachte weiter und sprach: &#8222; Denkt ihr mickrigen Winzlinge tatsächlich ihr hättest so gut wie gewonnen ? Denkt ihr ihr könnt mich Schlagen ? Mich ? Der Inbegriff des Todes? Wenn ich es darauf anlegen würde könnte ich jeden Einzelnen von euch mit einem Fingerschnippsen auslöschen, nur das wäre bei Weitem nicht so unterhaltsam, findet ihr nicht auch ? Muhahahahahaha."

Nachdem er die Worte gesprochen hatte erhob er Frostmourne und hielt es ausgestreckt nach vorne, hinter ihm erhob sich ein gigantischer Frostwyrm in die Luft, auch viele im Verhältnis zu dem gigantischen Wyrm, kleinere Drachen stiegen ebenfalls empor, vor dem Lichkönig auf dem Schlachtfeld gruben sich überall untote Neruber aus dem Boden aus, spießten dabei 100erte von Leuten auf und durchbohrten diese auf brutale Art und Weise.

Dazu kam das die durchbohrten sofort nach ihrem Tot als Untote wieder auferstanden und gegen ihre ehemaligen Verbündeten kämpften. Die Neruber schienen ein spezielles Gift an ihren Stacheln zu haben, welches sie jedem der durchbohrt wurde einspritzten.

Überall kamen Spieße aus dem Boden, tausende von Körpern wurden auf brutale Art und Weise durchbohrt. Die Frostwyrms spuckten so viel Eis und Frost, das der Himmel selbst zu gefrieren schien, die Situation drohte auser Kontrolle zu geraten, die Streitkräfte fingen an zurückzuweichen, sie konnten es nicht mit der riesigen Menge an Wyrms aufnehmen, welche immer mehr Leute in der Luft zerfetzten oder einfroren.

&#8222;Seht ihr es nun ein ihr Schwächlinge ? Ihr könnt mich einfach nicht besiegen!" Arthas lachen war über das gesamte Schlachtfeld zu hören, die Truppen wollten gerade die Hoffnung aufgeben als plötzlich etwas Unerwartetes geschah.

&#8222; Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher Arthas!" &#8222;Was wer könnte denn ?" bevor er seinen Satz vollenden konnte sah er es. Alextraza war gekommen und mit ihr tausende anderer roter Drachen und auch der Bronzene Drachenschwarm war gekommen. Kiltrazu muss es irgendwie gelungen sein die Drachen dazu zu bewegen den sterblichen Völkern zu helfen.

&#8222;Aber wie ist das Möglich, wieso helfen die Drachen diesen Schwächlingen? Pah! Wenn das euer Wunsch ist dann muss ich euch ebenfalls vernichten, ihr ach so mächtigen Drachen!" Arthas zog sich nach diesen Worten in die Zitadelle zurück.

&#8222;Für Fordragen meine Brüder und Schwestern, für das Leben, auf das es niemals wieder durch den Untot bedroht werden wird!" Sofort befanden sich die Drachen und Wyrms in einem erbitterten Kampf. Die Masse lies einen gigantischen Schlachtruf über das Schlachtfeld hallen, mit neuem Mut warfen sie sich den Untoten entgegen. "Kämpft weiter Männer! Das Licht wird triumphieren", schrie Tirion, welcher sich irgendwo auf dem Schlachtfeld befand.

"Haha, schon 50 Biere für mich, wie siehts bei dir aus Wisix, rief Magnul, während er gerade einem weiteren Ghul den Kopf zerstrümmerte." "Deine pure Kraft hat meinen bombigen Überraschungen Nichts entgegenzusetzen! Ich bin bereits bei 70! Wieder ein Belegt für die Genialität der Gnome!" Mit einem grimmigen brummen, begann Magnul immer schneller damit, sich durch die Untoten zu kämpfen.

Linduria hatte alle Hände voll damit zu tun den beiden heilende Hilfe zu spenden und war sichtlich gereiz, das diese nichts Besseres zu tun hatten, als über Bier zu streiten. Ultrina zog es vor vor alleine zu kämpfen, auf einmal sah sie Thrall, hinter ihm stand eines der riesigen Knochenskellette welches gerade dabei war seine Axt auf Thrall niederkrachen zu lassen, welcher nichtsahnend mit dem Rücken zum Skellett stand und gegen einen Skellettoffizier kämpfte. Ultrina sprintete dem Skellett entgegen und stoß sich mit aller Kraft vom Boden dabei ab, mit einem gewaltigen Sprung flog sie dem gigantischen Skellett entgegen, wobei sie auf den Bauchknochen des Skelletts landete, mit einem irren Tempo rannte sie in Richtung Kopf, ihr Hammer leuchtete in ihrer rechten Hand. Thrall hatte sie mittlerweile bemerkt und sich umgedreht. Ultrini sprang mit einem letzten gewaltigen Sprung über den Kopf den Skellettes und schleuderte mit all ihres Kraft den Hammer durch den Schädel des Skellettes. Der Hammer flog durch den gesamten Körper des Skellettes. Die Knochen des Skellett zersplitterte in tausende kleine Teile und der Hammer hinterlies einen gewaltigen Krater am Boden.

Thrall kam aus seinem Staunen nichtmehr heraus, woher hatte sie solch eine Macht ? Noch bevor er darüber nachdenken konnte, war er wieder in einem Kampf verwickelt. Ultrina kämpfte nahe bei Thrall.
"Ich hätte nie gedacht, das mir eine Draenei einmal das Leben rettet, ich danke euch." "Schamanen sind meine Freunde, ich sah mich dazu verpflichtet euch zu helfen, gebt nächstes mal gefälligst besser acht!"

Die Anführer der Allianz und Horde waren voll und ganz mit der Koordination ihrer truppen beschäftigt.

Währendessen tobte im Himmel eine gewaltige Schlacht zwischen dem großen Wyrm Syntragosa und Alextraza. Jedes mal wenn sich die beiden attackierten bebte Alles um sie herum.

Auch die anderen Drachen und Frostwyrms kämpften erbittert in der Luft, das ohrenbetäubende Gebrüll, war so gut wie unerträglich, überall flogen Feuerbälle und Frostblitze durch die Luft, Drachen vielen zu Boden und begruben Lebende sowie Untote unter sich, auf dem Boden kämpften die Streitkräfte weiterhin verzweifelt gegen die Untoten Neruber. Zur selben Zeit flogen brennende Felsen auf die Mauern der Eiskronezitadelle zu, die Allianz und Horde nahm den Beschuss auf. Überall krachten Waffen aufeinander, Gargoyles kamen der Untoten Armee zur Unterstützung und versuchten die Belagerungsmaschinen zu zerstören. Ein Meer aus Pfeilen verdeckte den Himmel und streckte jeden Feind nieder, der in ihn reingeriet. Schamanen riefen die Elemente um Hilfe und so kämpfte hier und da mal ein Erd oder Feuerelementar. Überall explodierten Ghule und Granaten, es war ein einziges Chaos. Plötzlich gab die Mauer der Eiskronenzitadelle nach , sie krachten in einem gewaltigen Knall und in einer gewaltigen Staubwolke in sich zusammen und Begrub tausende
von Untoten, Hordlern und Allianzlern unter sich.

In der Luft tobte immer noch der Kampf zwischen Alextraza und Syntragosa, beide Drachen schenkten sich Nichts, Alextraza holte mit ihren Krallen aus und traf damit genau Syntragosas Hals, Syntragosa drohte zu Boden zu gehen, fing sich aber wieder, wütend warf sie Alextraza einen Frostatem entgegen der Alextraza an einem Flügel traf, dieser fror sofort ein, Alextraza heulte vor Schmerzen auf, sie ging hilflos zu Boden und lag bewegungsunfähig da war jedoch nicht tot, sie nutzte ihre verbliebene Kraft und erzeugte einen machtvollen Feuerball, den sie mit letzter Kraft Syndragosa entgegenschleuderte, damit hatte Syndragosa nicht mehr gerechnet, sie war schwer angeschlagen von dem Feuerball. Alextraza brach danach zusammen und hatte mit ihrem Leben zu Ringen.

Syntragosa wollte ihr den Todesstoß verpassen, doch Kiltrazu hatte den Kampf mitbekommen, im Sturzflug flog er zu seiner Königin und stellte sich todesmutig zwischen sie und Syndragosa.
&#8222;Kil...Kiltrazu...was...was tust du da...rette dich..." Alextraza viel es schwer zu reden. &#8222;Meine Königin, ihr Schicksal ist auch mein Schicksal, heute leben oder sterben wir gemeinsam! Komm her du verdammtes Mistvieh! Komm her und kämpfe mit mir, bringen wir es zu Ende!

Kiltrazu raste mit einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit auf Syndragosa zu und rammte sie Mitten in den Bauch, der daraufhin an vielen Stellen Risse in den Knochen bekam. Kiltrazu hatte der Aufprall ebenfalls sehr zugesetzt. Beide Drachen vielen vor Schmerzen zu Boden.

&#8222;KILTRAZU! Neeein! &#8222; Anduril hatte Alles gesehen, verzweifelt versuchte er sich eine Weg in den Hof der Zitaelle zu erkämpfen. &#8222;Kiltrazu! Nein! Du darfst nicht sterben! Halte durch ich komme, mein Freund ich werde dich retten!" Andurils Gesicht war von Tränen überzogen, in einer Mischung aus Verzweiflung, Wut und Trauer, kämpfte er sich in unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit durch die Untoten Massen, völlig im Alleingang. Währendessen lag Kiltrazu und Syndragosa schwer angeschlagen im Hof vor der Zitadelle, beide versuchten langsam und unter enormen Schmerzen wieder aufzustehen.

Kiltrazu versuchte Kraft für einen alles entscheidenden Feuerball zu sparen, Syndragosa kam näher auf ihn zu, immer näher, er brauchte mehr Zeit! Kiltrazu wich zurück, dann hatte er genug Kraft für seinen Feuerball, Syndragosa allerdings auch, beide standen mittlerweile nurnoch wenige Meter auseinander, beide schossen ihre Zauber ab, in diesem Moment schaffte es Anduril in den Hof der Zitadelle, doch er sah nurnoch wie die beiden Zauber auf einander zurasten. &#8222;Kiltrazu! Nein!!! Geh da weg, na los!!!" es war zu spät, die Zauber prallten aufeinander und eine gigantische Explosion aus Eis und Feuer war die Folge. Syndragosa wurde völlig zerfetzt, Kiltrazu wurde zu Boden geschleudert.

Voller Entsetzen rannte Anduril zu Kiltrazu und versuchte seinem Freund zu helfen. Er kniete vor ihm nieder. &#8222;Kiltrazu... du darfst nicht... sterben...hörst du..wir haben doch soviel zusammen durchgemacht, &#8222; Andurils Worte wurden oft durch sein lautes Weinen unterbrochen, &#8222; Bitte Kiltrazu tu mir das Nicht an, bitte nicht, du hast so ein Ende nicht verdient....nicht du! Hörst du nicht du!" Anduril konnte nicht aufhören zu weinen. &#8222;Andu....Anduril....ich...ich....habe...getan...was ich konnte, du bist der Einzige...der ihn aufhalten kann....versprich es mir....bring es zuende, mein Freund.....ich werde immer in deinem Herzen sein....vergiss das nie.....leb wohl..." Kiltrazu starb. &#8222;Nein, bitte nicht Kiltrazu, nein, bitte nicht...", Anduril jammerte einige unverständliche Worte, &#8222; Ich verspreche es dir Kiltrazu, ich bringe es zu Ende, er wird für Alles bezahlen, ich Ich bringe es zu Ende, er wird für Alles bezahlen, ich werde dich rächen, ich verspreche es!" Mit einem nie da gewesen Gesichtsausdruck voller Zorn, erhob sich Anduril. Mit erhobenem Schwert, ging er langsam in Richtung Zitadelleneingang.

Überall wurde gekämpft, einige der Streitkräfte drangen bereits in den Hof der Zitadelle vor. Ein Ende des Kampfes war aber noch lange nicht in Sicht. Überall vielen verunstaltete Körper zu Boden, die von Wyrms oder Monstrositäten, sowie andere Untote, völlig zerfetzt wurden. Die Erde war mittlerweile ein Meer aus Eis und Feuer geworden. Leute wurden durch die Luft gewirbelt, immer mehr Teile der Mauer brachen zusammen und begruben dabei Alles was sich im Weg befand. Andurils Gefährten sowie Tirion hatten mittlerweile auch den Weg in die Zitadelle gefunden, auch Cairne Thrall, Varian Wrynn und Magni Bronzebart hatten es in den Hof geschafft.

Magnul sah Kiltrazus Leiche am Boden liegen und sofort wusste er das Anduril gewiss versuchen würde Arthas alleine zu stellen. "Leute, schnell Anduril versucht sich Arthas alleine gegenüberzustellen! Wir müssen zu ihm!" Varian und Magni beschlossen ihnen zu folgen und auch Thrall und Cairne, liefen ihnen nach. Mit dabei ein kleiner Trupp aus Hordlern und Allianzlern, jeder nicht größer als 24 Mann. Während sie gemeinsam Anduril hinterher stürmte, der gerade die Treppen der Zitadelle hinaufstieg, tobte im Hof weiterhin ein erbitterter Kampf.

Dann standen sie alle vor dem riesigen Zitadellentor, welches fest verschlossen war. "Na super und was sollen wir jetzt mache," entgegnete Magni mit einem gereizten Ton. "Wozu haben wir Wisix, er ist ein Meister wenn es darum geht Dinge in die Luft zu jagen, wo steckt er eigentlich wieder ?" Noch bevor Anduril nach ihm suchen konnte, schrie Wisix:" Alle Mann in Deckung!" Panisch versteckten sich Alle und kurz darauf wurde die Zitadellentür in einer riesigen Explosion zerschmettert, der Weg war nun endlich frei, die kleine Trupps der Horde und Allianz begannen nach innen zu strömen.

Erstaunlicherweise schien es keinerlei Widerstand zu geben. Der Hordentrupp rückte weiter vor. "HALT, NICHT DORT ENTLANG!" schrie Magnul laut, doch es war zu spät, aus dem Boden unter den Hordlern schossen tausende von Speeren, welche den gesamten Hordentrupp aufspießte. "Diese Narren, sie sind zu unvorsichtig..." entgegnete Magnul. "Wir müssen auf jeden Schritt achten."

Die Truppen rückten weiter vor, in der Zitadelle herrschte düstere Finsternis, überall stank es nach der Geißel. Sie gelangten in einen Gang, welcher von merkwürdigen Statuen an jeder Seite gefüllt war. Sie sollten wohl Gargoyles und Skellettkrieger darstellen. "Steinstatuen ? Verteidigt euch Männer, das ist eine Falle," schrie Magnul und er blieb im Recht. Die Statuen erwachten zum Leben und stürmten auf die Truppen zu. Die Gargoyel hoben die Leute hoch und hielten sie fest, während die Skellettkrieger ihre hilflosen Opfer durchbohrten. Am Ende gewann die Gruppe, jedoch lebten nurnoch 5 der Allianzkrieger.

Sie rückten weiter vor, bis sie ihn eine Art Labor kamen, mit einigen Wissenschaftlern darinnen, welche sofort abgeschlachtet wurden. In dem Labor konnte man scheußliche Experimente begutachten. Menschen die auf Folterbänke gespannt wurden um verschiedene neue Arten der Seuche zu testen. Zerfetzte nackte Körper die in den Ecken lagen um den im Labor befindlichen Geschöpfen als Nahrung zu dienen, Lebewesen die in Kesseln gekocht wurden, zerstückelte Leichen wohin man sah, ein Bild des Grauens. Plötzlich hörten sie eine Stimme: " Wer ist da, seid ihr gekommen um eure Experimente an mir zu testen ?!" Das Geräusch kam aus einer Ecke, langsam bewegten sich Anduril und seine Gefährten auf das Geräusch zu. Wen sie dann fanden, damit hätte wohl keiner gerechnet. Es war Muradin, scheinbar wurde er bei dem Versuch, Arthas auf eigene Faust zu stellen gefangen genommen. Alle wahren sehr erfreut Muradin zu sehen, dieser schloss sich Anduril sofort an und gemeinsam rückten sie noch weiter in der Zitadelle vor. Ein weiterer Gang schien sich vor ihnen zu erstrecken, er war jedoch in vollkommener Dunkelheit gehüllt. "Bei dem Lichte Elune," Linduria begann einen Zauber zu wirken und bald darauf fingen ihre Hände an ein helles Licht auszustrahlen, was reichte um den Gang zu erleuchten. Er führte aufwärts, ein Zeichen dafür, das es der richtige Weg zu Arthas ist.

Plötzlich vernahmen alle komische Geräusche, welche aus der Richtung kamen, wo sie eben lang gelaufen sind. Plötzlich stand eine kleine Armee aus Ghulen hinter ihnen. "Geht, meine verbliebenen Truppen und ich kümmern uns um das hier, lasst ihn bezahlen!" Varian und die verbliebenen Allianzler warfen sich den Ghulen entgegen. Anduril, seine Gefährten, Tirion, Cairne, Thrall, Magni und Muradin setzten ihren Weg fort. Sie schienen sich nun in einem spiralförmigen Gang zu finden, welcher bis zur Spitze der Zitadelle zu ragen schien. Sie rannten den Weg entlang, immer schneller, Arthas entgegen, welcher auf der Spitze der Zitadelle auf sie warten würde. Verschiedene Untote Kreationen versuchten sie aufzuhalten, doch sie wurden alle niedergeschlagen. Selbst hier Vernahm man das Brüllen der Drachen von draußen. Dann standen sie vor dem Ausgang zur Plattform, der die Spitze der Zitadelle darstellte. Doch er wurde von einem riesigen Fleischkonstrukt bewacht. "Wir kümmern uns um den Burschen hier, geht ihr auf die Plattform, stellt Arthas!" sagte Ultrina. "Wir vertrauen dir Anduril." entgegnete Magnul. "Ich danke euch meine Freunde, ich schwöre euch, wir werden siegen!"

Ultrina und Magnul stürmten auf den Fleischkollos zu während Linduria sie am Leben hielt und Wisix Bomben ohne Ende auf den Kollos warf. "Der hier zählt 10," schrie Magnul.

_Zurück bei Anduril..._

Sie hatten es geschafft, sie standen nun vor Arthas auf der Plattform, welche den Kopf der dunklen Zitadelle darstelle. Überall in der Luft kämpften Drachen, am Boden sah man die gewaltige Schlacht toben. Die Plattform war von 3 riesigen Säulen umgeben und der Himmel war rabenschwarz.

"So...ihr habt es also tatsächlich geschafft bis hierher vorzudringen...ich bin beeindruckt," behauptete Arthas und lachte laut.

"Heute werdet ihr für Alles bezahlen, was ihr getan habt, all die Leben die ihr ausgelöscht habt, all das Leid, all die Verderbnis, das Licht selbst kommt euch holen um euch von eurem Leiden zu erlösen!" Tirion streckte den Aschenbringer in Richtung Arthas aus.

"Lächerlicher Wurm, euer lächerliches Lichtschwert kann mich genauso wenig aufhalten, wie die ach so großen Anführer der Horde oder der Allianz, ihr seid alle ein Nichts im Vergleich zu mir, ihr werdet alle sterben!" Arthas begann auf Magni loszustürmen, welcher aber geschickt auswich. Muradin sprang auf Arthas Rücken und schlug mit seinem Hammer auf Arthas rücken, Arthas schrie kurz auf, nahm Muradin jedoch danach und schleuderte ihn mit aller Wucht gegen eine Felssäule, Muradin lag geschwächt am Boden.

Thrall schleuderte einen Kettenblitz in Richtung Arthas, doch dieser lenkte ihn mithilfe von Frostmourne um und er traf Magni. Dieser taumelte und ging zu Boden. Arthas sprang auf Magni zu und wollte ihn töten. "Neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiin", Thrall lies einen gewaltigen Kampfschrei los und warf sich Arthas entgegen, wurde dabei aber durch Frostmourne am Bauch verletzt und ging zu Boden. Nun mischte sich auch Tirion in den Kampf ein doch Arthas fesselte ihn mit Ketten aus Eis, Tirion konnte sich nicht bewegen und musste zusehen, wie die anderen Arthas bekämpfen, ohne ihnen helfen zu können.

"Für die Erdenmutter", Cairne warf Arthas eine Schockwelle entgegen, woraufhin Arthas in die Knie ging, zur selben zeit stürmte Anduril mit lauten Geschrei und erhobenem Schwert auf Arthas zu und holte zum Schlag aus, doch Arthas zückte Frostmourne beide Schwerter prallten aufeinander, sie standen geschlagene 10 Sekunden Schwert an Schwert voreinander, dann wurde Anduril weggeschleudert. Cairne rannte ebenfalls auf Arthas zu. "Lächerlicher, erbärmlicher alter Taure, spüre meine Macht!" Arthas traf Cairne mit Frostmourne an den Beinen, woraufhin dieser blutüberströmt zu Boden ging.

Nurnoch Tirion stand, doch er war gefesselt. Arthas ging auf Magni zu, welcher immer noch völlig geschwächt am Boden lag. "Und nun zu dir erbärmlicher Zwerg, du wirst zuerst sterben!" Im Hintergrund rappelte sich Anduril auf. "Du Bastard wirst ihn in Ruhe lassen!" erneut rannte Anduril auf Arthas zu, erneut krachten die Schwerter aufeinander, beide lieferten sich einen heftigen Schwertkampf, doch am Ende wurde Anduril an der linken Schulter getroffen und ging zu Boden.

Tirion war immer noch in den Fesseln gefangen, entsetzt musste er mit ansehen, wie Arthas langsam auf Magni zuging. "Lass ihn in Ruhe du Feigling, los kämpfe gegen mich! Na los KÄMPFE du Feigling!" Arthas warf Tirion nur ein böses grinsen zu, er stand jetzt vor Magni und erhob das Schwert. "Lass ihn in Ruhe," Tirion versuchte verzweifelt sich zu befreien. Arthas holte zum Todesstoß aus. "Nein, nein, neeeein!" Tirion konnte Magni nichtmehr helfen, mit aller Wucht rammte Arthas das Schwert durch Magnis Körper, das Blut überströmte ihn. Tirion konnte sich endlich losreisen und erstmals trafen sich Frostmourne und Aschenbringer. Das Licht traf auf die Finsternis. Muradin war währenddessen wieder zu Bewusstsein gekommen, entsetzt sah er seinen Bruder Magni an und rannte auf ihn zu während Tirion und Arthas kämpften. "Magni, nein, das darf nicht sein!" Magni war immer noch am Leben, würde jedoch jeden Moment sterben. "Hör mir zu Muradin...du...musst diesen Tag überleben...versprich es mir...du musst unser Volk weiter regieren...es ist mein letzter Wunsch...kehr zu uns zurück." Bevor Muradin antworten konnte starb Magni. Muradins Gesicht war von Tränen bedeckt. Mit aller Macht zückte er seinen Hammer und rannte voller Hass und Zorn auf Arthas zu, welcher immer noch mit Tirion kämpfte.

Voller Wucht traf Muradin mit seinem Hammer auf die Brust von Arthas, welcher daraufhin in die Knie ging und gerade so den nächsten Hieb des Aschenbringers abwehren konnte, dieser Schlag hatte ihn sichtlich geschwächt. Er schleuderte Muradin erneut fort, welcher daraufhin bewusstlos wurde.

Anduril war bei Bewusstsein, aber noch immer zu geschwächt um erneut aufzustehen. Tirion und Arthas kämpften weiter, plötzlich hörte Tirion erneut diese Stimmte in seinem Kopf:" Gib ihm ab, lass das Schicksal wahr werden...." Tirion viel es schwer zu kämpfen und gleichzeitig auf die Stimme zu hören. "Anduril...mein Sohn..er ist die letzte Hoffnung, vertraue mir, ich werde dich zu mir holen habe keine Angst, vor dem Tod, nur dadurch könnt ihr Arthas bezwingen" Tirion konnte die Stimme nun klar hören, doch er wollte es nicht glauben was die Stimme sagte, er solle sterben? "Du musst mir vertrauen, ich werde dich zu mir ins Licht nehmen, vetraue mir." Tirion entschloss der Stimme glauben zu schenken, mit einem gewaltigen Wurf warf er den Aschenbringer in Richtung Anduril, welcher im Stein stecken bliebt. Kurz darauf wurde Tirions Bauch aufgeschlitzt und er ging zu Boden. "Vertraue auf das Licht..Anduril....nimm..das Schwert..." Tirion starb.

Anduril konnte es nicht fassen, doch er hatte keine Zeit zu überlegen er sprang auf und nahm den Aschenbringer, plötzlich schien alles in Zeitlupe abzulaufen. " Anduril...mein Sohn...endlich, endlich kann ich mit dir Reden, Tirion war es nur möglich mich zu hören, jedoch nicht mir zu antworten." "Wer bist du?" fragte Anduril. "Ich bin das Licht, in eurer Welt bin ich unter vielen Namen bekannt, Elune, Erdenmutter oder einfach nur heiliges Licht werde ich genannt. Jedoch wissen die sterblichen Völker das nicht, sie wissen nur wie man das Licht anwendet, aber nicht woher es kommt. Sie alle beziehen das Licht aus mir, ohne es zu wissen und das ist gut so, meine Zeit ist noch nicht gekommen noch, darf ich mich den Sterblichen nicht zeigen. Anduril, du bist ein Teil von mir ich habe dich aus meinem Licht erschaffen, um diese Welt vor dem Bösen zu schützen ohne mich selber zeigen zu müssen. Die Naaru sind ebenfalls meine Kinder, Wesen aus purem Licht. Der Aschenbringer wurde allein für diesen Zweck geschaffen und nun wird sich das Schicksal erfüllen, mithilfe unsere vereinten Macht mein Sohn, werden wir Ner'thul vernichten. Der Aschenbringer wird danach zerstört werden, doch wir werden uns wieder sehen, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist." "Jetzt verstehe ich...meine Vergangenheit...meinen Sinn zu existieren, nun sehe ich klar...ich werde dein Licht in diese Welt tragen Mutter!"

Die Zeitlupensituation löste sich auf, verwundert schaute der Lichkönig auf Anduril. "Willst du auch noch sterben ? Der Aschenbringer wird dir genauso wenig nützen, wie er Tirion etwas genützt hat." Anduril stand nur da und ignorierte Arthas Worte, er kniete sich hin und rammte den Aschenbringer vor sich in den Boden. "Ich bin der Lichtträger, ich werde mein Schicksal erfüllen!" "Der Lichtträger huh? hab dich wohl zu hart weggeschleudert." Anduril ignorierte auch diese Worte. Dann begann der Aschenbringer zu leuchten, strahlend hell, Andurils Augen wurden von purem Licht erfüllt, das Licht stand wie eine Flamme um ihn, seine Haare wirbelten durch diese enorme Kraft im Wind. Das Licht breitete sich immer weiter aus immer weite rund größer wurde es. Bald hatte es ganz Nordend umhüllt. Arthas war geblendet vom Licht und schrie vor Schmerzen. "Was, was passiert hier? Tirion hatte lange nicht solche Kräfte, woher hat er auf einmal diese enorme Macht ?" Bevor er nachdenken konnte stürmte Anduril auf Arthas zu. Arthas war immernoch geblendet und in dem Licht das ganz Nordend nun umhüllte deutlich im Nachteil. Selbiges betraf sämtliche Untoten auf dem Schlachtfeld, die Frostwyrms verkraften dieses Licht nicht und stürzten alle ab, sie krachten auf die Eiskronenzitadelle und rissen dabei, riesige Teile der Zitadelle in Stücke. Am Boden waren die Untoten nichtmehr in der Lage richtig zu kämpfen, panisch rannten sie umher, wurden jedoch schnell von den Soldaten niedergestreckt. Alle sahen Anduril nun wie er dem Lichkönig gegenüber stand, welcher garnicht glauben konnte wie im geschieht. "Das kann nicht wahr sein, wie kann das sein wie?!" Ohne Gnade, schlug Anduril weiter auf Arthas ein, schließlich konnte dieser nicht mehr standhalten, der Aschenbringer, schlitzte Arthas Bauch auf, er viel auf die Knie. &#8222; Es ist vorbei Arthas. Deine Herrschaft endet hier, doch deine Qualen beginnen erst jetzt." Anduril war voller Hass und Wut, er war in eine Art Beserkerhaltung verfallen. Er hob das Schwert und schlug Arthas den Rechten Arm ab, Blut spritzte, es folgte der linke, Arthas schrie vor Schmerzen. Danach schlug er die Füße ab, der Anblick war grauenhaft, er gewährte Arthas keinen schnellen Tot. Arthas winselte vor Schmerzen. Anduril stach noch insgesamt 20 mal auf den Lichkönig ein, bis dieser endgültig tot war. Eine Totenstille legte sich über Eiskrone, dann Jubel, gewaltiger Jubel aus Freude, Tränen, Ehre und Stolz. Alle wussten: Jetzt ist es vollbracht, Arthas ist tot.

Im selben Moment stürmten Andurils Freunde sowie Varian Wrynn auf die Terasse und nahmen Anduril in die Arme, dieser war vom Kampf und der enormen Kräfte die ihn durchströmt haben immernoch sehr geschwächt. "Schnell nehmt die Verwundeten und bringt sie hier weg, ich komme gleich nach, lasst euch schon mal feiern, ohne euch hätte ich es nie geschafft."

Sie nahmen die Verwundeten mit, kurz darauf stand Anduril alleine vor der zerfetzten Leiche Arthas'. "Bis zu dem Tag unseres nächsten Treffens mein Sohn", es war wieder die Stimme die durch den Aschenbringer zu Anduril sprach. Dann zerfiel der Aschenbringer zu Staub, welcher sofort vom Winder verweht wurde, Andurils leuchtende Augen verschwanden wieder.

Schließlich beschloss auch Anduril zu gehen, doch als er sich umdrehte hörte er eine Stimme in seinen Kopf: &#8222; Es ist Alles so passiert wie ich es vorausgesehen habe." Die Stimme in seinem Kopf fing an zu lachen. "Anduril, ich wusste du würdest diese Klinge irgendwann führen." Woher kam diese Stimme schon wieder ? Der Aschenbringer ist nicht mehr, außer ihm war niemand hier, dann begriff er es, Frostmourne. "Ja mein Freund, du bist nun der neue Führer dieser Klinge, trage sie mit stolz...bisher hat es noch keiner geschafft sie zu `beherrschen`..." die Stimme lachte erneut.

Anduril nahm die Klinge an sich und schritt langsam und geschwächt, die Treppen der Zitadelle entlang....


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

251 Aufrufe und keine Antworten. Schade, hat keiner Lob oder besser noch Kritik ?


----------



## Cen7uRy (18. Januar 2010)

Dochdoch, gerade erst gelesen. Beeindruckende Storyline, sehr nett geschrieben. Bis auf ein paar Schreibfehlern was Namen anbelangt (Azshara in Nordend? Wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sehr unterhaltsam. Wann kommt das Buch? xD


----------



## Ben123 (18. Januar 2010)

Sehr interessant^^ glaub größter threat im forum^


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Dochdoch, gerade erst gelesen. Beeindruckende Storyline, sehr nett geschrieben. Bis auf ein paar Schreibfehlern was Namen anbelangt (Azshara in Nordend? Wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sehr unterhaltsam. Wann kommt das Buch? xD


Danke. Wo ist denn die Stelle, finde sie nicht?

EDIT: Meint, das ich es doch gefundn habe. Danke für das Feedback, freue mich natürlich über weiteres Feedback.


----------



## Appüh (23. Januar 2010)

Das soll nicht nicht wie Kritik zur Story klingen...aber ich glaube, die Spannung könnte noch gesteigert werden, wenn manche Wörter nicht im nächsten Satz gleich wiederholt werden, z.B. "vor Tirion und Anduril. Tirion und Anduril schauten drein wie begossene Pudel." Aber denke, das liegt daran, dass man möglichst schnell die Geschichte aufschreiben und umsetzen will.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (25. Januar 2010)

Beeindruckend! Du solltest ein Buch schreiben ich würde es auf jedenfall kaufen. Allerdings müsste es für ein Buch *noch sehr viel länger* sein =)
Vielleicht liest Blizzard es irgendwann mal und baut es in WoW ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Beeindruckend! Du solltest ein Buch schreiben ich würde es auf jedenfall kaufen. Allerdings müsste es für ein Buch *noch sehr viel länger* sein =)
> Vielleicht liest Blizzard es irgendwann mal und baut es in WoW ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huch, naja für ein Buch fehlt mir wohl die Zeit. Erstmal Realschulabschluss hinter mich bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (27. März 2010)

Der absolute Hammer!
Wie lang hast dafür gebraucht? Würde mich mal intressieren =)


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Uachu schrieb:


> Der absolute Hammer!
> Wie lang hast dafür gebraucht? Würde mich mal intressieren =)



Eine Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (30. März 2010)

Soweit hört sich das doch schonmal ganz gut an. (:
Was ich persönlich als störend empfand:

-Du wiederholst ziemlich oft die Namen, gerade am Anfang.- Wenn in jedem Satz Andruil vorkommt, hört sich das irgendwie überladen an.
Genauso wenn ein Charakter per Name angesprochen wird, und in der Handlung der Name des eben Benannten wieder auftaucht. (Wenn XY ein Zwerg ist, kann
man ja dann zB schreiben '"Hallo XY", begrüßte Max den Zwerg lächelnd.' Oder so, hört sich einfach netter an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Zeilen wie '...standen geschlagene 10 Sekunden Schwert an Schwert...' '...stach noch insgesamt 20 mal...' Haben recht wenig Potenzial für einen Roman. 'Unzählige Hiebe trafen seinen Körper...' Oder so etwas, wirkt einfach ansprechender, zumal die genaue Anzahl der Stiche nicht wichtig ist, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Realität. '...Arthas traf Cairne mit Frostmourne an den Beinen, woraufhin dieser blutüberströmt zu Boden ging...'. Ja gut, die Jugend will Blut sehen. Aber 'Blutüberströmt' Ist die falsche Wortwahl.- Er trifft ihn an den Beinen. Und? Zerteilt er sie? Streift er sie nur? Komplett blutüberströmt wird er deswegen nicht sein, auch wenn er ihm die Beine abschlägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind nur ein paar Punkte, zu mehr... *Auf die Uhr guck* Fehlt mir gerade der Wille. hihi.

Es soll jedenfalls keine negative Kritik sein, aber soll zum Nachdenken anregen.
Was die allgemeine Wortwahl, Schreibweise, Gramatik angeht.- Natürlich sollte man einen Text nicht überladen, aber für viele einfache Aktionen die man darstellen will, gibts interessantere Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten. (Zumal ja so eine Geschichte auch episch wirken soll, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So, ich hol' mir nun ein Frühstücks-Bier.

Numbe


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Mir gefällt deine Story auch ziemlich gut. Ich liebe ja Fangeschichten.

Dass du die komplette Story auf deine eigene Art umschreibst finde ich gut gelungen. Beim Ende würden wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Lorefreaks sich beschweren aber es ist deine Geschichte also erzähl sie wie du willst =)

Mein einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt sind manche Dialoge. Sieh dir mal ein paar Dialoge aus WotlK, vielleicht speziell wo der LichKönig vorkommt an. Die Schreibweise deiner Gespräche passt mir persönlich manchmal irgendwie nicht zu den Figuren....

Talent hast du auf jeden Fall...weiter so =)


----------



## BloodyVamp (18. Juli 2010)

an sich eine gute story, nur an der schreibweise und manchen situationen würde ich nochmal arbeiten. ich bin zwar nen schlechter kritiker, aber ne absolute leseratte^^

versuche etwas mehr mit pronomen zu arbeiten, überhaupt wortwiederholung vermeiden. auch fehlt mir ab und an die tiefe in deiner story. z.b. der moment wo die gruppe auf muradin trifft. muradin hat sich ja ohne viele worte einfach angeschlossen, da müsste mehr erklärung rein, ein kleiner dialog in dem er seine geschichte erzählt. zum ende wirkte deine geschichte auch irgendwie dahingeklatscht... "ich muss schnell fertig werden" halt :/
wie gesagt ich kann nicht gut kritisieren, aber ich habs mal versucht.

trotzdem hat mir deine geschichte wirklich sehr gut gefallen, weiter so! =)


----------



## Detela (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt weiß ich auch mal wiso und warum ich da was raide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Juli 2010)

Würden die Charaktere nicht wie Hauptschüler sprechen, würde mir die Geschichte auch sehr gut gefallen.
Ansonsten, ein echter Haufen Text. Allein für die Arbeit schon ein Lob^^


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

Würden die Charaktere nicht wie Hauptschüler sprechen, würde mir die Geschichte auch sehr gut gefallen.
Ansonsten, ein echter Haufen Text. Allein für die Arbeit schon ein Lob^^


Schubladendenken? Wie sprechen denn Hauptschüler ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt,das hier war meine erste Geschichte, die ich je geschrieben habe, da war ich gerade 15 Jahre alt geworden. Es ging mir damals in erster Linie darum, meine Theorie über Elune in die Story einzubauen.


----------



## Àrunál (7. November 2010)

Also sprachlich kann man Texte immer und immer wieder überabeiten und immer noch verbesserungen finden! Aber die Storyline ist echt Hammer. Mal ein Gegensatz zu dieser Armen Theorie das Videos in Dalaran! 
Ein großes Lob!


----------



## -Migu- (15. Februar 2011)

Ok allein die Theorie über die Erdenmutter etc. bewahrt die Geschichte vor (meines Erachtens) nicht lesenswerten Status.
Sprachlich kann man wirklich sehr viel verbessern, aber wenn du wirklich erst 15 warst, musst du dich nicht darum kümmern.
Ebenfalls konnte man das Alter auch im "Endkampf" gut herauslesen, beide Arme abhacken etc? Da wundern sich Leute wieso es Politiker gibt, die Probleme auf Spiele schieben.
Aber Jugendliche sind halt von Gewalt "fasziniert" oder finden es "voll cool" wenn jemandem Extremitäten abgetrennt werden.
Zudem würden die "Guten" selbst den Teufel nicht leiden lassen, egal was er getan hat, denn sie sind ja die Guten und lassen sich nicht auf deren Niveau herab, vorallem nicht dann, wenn sie vom Licht selbst auserwählt worden wären.

Ausserdem hat es mich während des ganzen Lesen "gestört", dass der Charakter Anduril heisst, etwas nicht kopiertes oder selbst erfundenes oder auch Hans hätten vermutlich besser gepasst, da ich so bei jedem Mal ein Schwert vor Augen hatte, geführt von Viggo Mortensen.

Jedenfalls Respekt für die Mühe und die Fantasie. Vielleicht wird ja mal ein Autor aus dir  

Tipp falls du es noch nicht weisst: Bücher lesen ftw! Auch wenns "nur" die WoW Bücher sind, sprachlich kannst du da sehr viel aus dem Fantasy Genre mitnehmen


----------



## Shaila (16. Februar 2011)

Ok allein die Theorie über die Erdenmutter etc. bewahrt die Geschichte vor (meines Erachtens) nicht lesenswerten Status.
Sprachlich kann man wirklich sehr viel verbessern, aber wenn du wirklich erst 15 warst, musst du dich nicht darum kümmern.
Ebenfalls konnte man das Alter auch im "Endkampf" gut herauslesen, beide Arme abhacken etc? Da wundern sich Leute wieso es Politiker gibt, die Probleme auf Spiele schieben.
Aber Jugendliche sind halt von Gewalt "fasziniert" oder finden es "voll cool" wenn jemandem Extremitäten abgetrennt werden.
Zudem würden die "Guten" selbst den Teufel nicht leiden lassen, egal was er getan hat, denn sie sind ja die Guten und lassen sich nicht auf deren Niveau herab, vorallem nicht dann, wenn sie vom Licht selbst auserwählt worden wären.

Ausserdem hat es mich während des ganzen Lesen "gestört", dass der Charakter Anduril heisst, etwas nicht kopiertes oder selbst erfundenes oder auch Hans hätten vermutlich besser gepasst, da ich so bei jedem Mal ein Schwert vor Augen hatte, geführt von Viggo Mortensen.

Jedenfalls Respekt für die Mühe und die Fantasie. Vielleicht wird ja mal ein Autor aus dir 

Tipp falls du es noch nicht weisst: Bücher lesen ftw! Auch wenns "nur" die WoW Bücher sind, sprachlich kannst du da sehr viel aus dem Fantasy Genre mitnehmen 


Auch wenn es mir niemand glauben wird, aber Anduril war ein frei gewählter und erfunder Name von mir. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass er in anderen MMO's eine solche Tragweite besitzt. Ich spiele nämlich ausschließlich WoW. Was die Gewaltdarstellung betrifft, so muss ich dir da widersprechen. Es hat zwar in gewisser Hinsicht etwas mit dem Alter zu tun, dass ist richtig. Jedoch liegt es auch an der Natur des Menschen. Ein Mensch hat von Natur aus eine böse und eine gute Seite. Je nach persönlicher Entwicklung und äußeren Einflüssen sowie persönlichen Erlebnissen breiten sich diese beiden Seiten unterschiedlich stark oder schwach aus.

Du wirst auf der Erde keinen Menschen finden, der vollkommen "gut" ist. Gewalt wird den Menschen immer begleiten, durch sämtliche Zeitalter und Generationen. Warum sieht man gerne Krimis? Dort werden auch Menschen ermordet und getötet. Wieso sieht man sich Horrorfilme an? Es liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen. Ein Mensch hat ein Bedürfniss nach Gewalt und Brutalität. Nun muss man sich fragen: Baut man es lieber mit Hilfe von Mitteln wie z.B. Filmen, Geschichten oder PC - Spielen ab, oder aber in der Realität?

Es ist ganz einfach so: Die Natur des Menschen ist grausam auch wenn es viele bestreiten mögen. Man kann das sehr weit spinnen. Ein Mensch handelt so z.B. niemals grundlos. Ein Mensch will immer eine Gegenleistung. Sei es in Form von Geld oder ganz einfach in Form von Dankbarkeit anderer Menschen oder sei es in Form von steigender Beliebtheit.


Deswegen werde ich mich niemals dafür verstecken. Ich stehe lediglich offen zum Menschen selbst. Es hat nichts mit der Jugend oder Sonstigen Dingen zu tun. Erst im hohen Alter nimmt das Bedürfniss auf Gewalt langsam ab. Auch gelten Leute, die ihre Gewalt regelmäßig freien Lauf lassen als ruhiger und stressbefreiter als andere Leute. Ob man dieser Gewalt nun freien Lauf durch Sport oder Brutalität in Geschichten lässt, ist dabei unerheblich, so meine ich.


----------



## Dabow (3. März 2011)

Ein " Gefällt mir " für die Arbeit die in diesem Text steckt 

Leider fehlt mir derzeit die Zeit, alles zu lesen =)

Habs mal gespeichert =) LG


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. Mai 2011)

Heißt nicht der Sohn von König Varian Andruil?
Andruil Wrynn, oder?


achja: Und wäre doch Hammer wenn Blizzard die Geschichte hier (leicht überarbeitet natürlich wegen Jugendschutz) in den versprochenen Film einbaut.

EDIT: Hab grad nachgesehen, der Sohn von Varian heißt Anduin. Trotzdem sehr nahe bei dem Namen in der Geschichte, hab immer an den kleinen Giftzwerg neben Onyxia zu Classic Zeiten gedacht als der den Lich King "solo" gemacht hat.
Dann ist mir das eine in-game Buch eingefallen, da stand drinn das der letzte von den Königen von Arathi auch Anduin hieß.... Anduin Lothar glaub ich.


----------

